
Alarm Spreads in Brazil Over a Virus and a Surge in Malformed Infants - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/31/world/americas/alarm-spreads-in-brazil-over-a-virus-and-a-surge-in-malformed-infants.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10786492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10786492)

~~~
pavornyoh
Dang, thanks.

